# Does anyone know anything about Winklemans Gun Dogs (Rockford, IL)



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in the area, but not familiar with them. I do know of some other local litters. If you are interested, you can pm me [email protected]. However, I think you'd be happy with Dichi also.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

KathyG said:


> I'm in the area, but not familiar with them. I do know of some other local litters. If you are interested, you can pm me [email protected]. However, I think you'd be happy with Dichi also.


Thank you!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Clearances on Winkelman's dogs are very spotty to say the least. I would stay away.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about Winklemans.

I would suggest checking out out the litter at Technique's goldens : Technique Golden Retrievers - Waukesha Wisconsin

The Sire is: Springcreek Everlore All time High (Stoney) and the Dam is Technique's Go For Launch (Brenna). This is an extremely nice litter. Stoney is a CH/MH among other titles and has the perfect golden temperment and is not used very often as stud and Brenna has her UK-C and 2 legs towards JH and has a very nice pedigree, in addition to a perfect golden termperment. All cleareances are available. There are 4 males available and they are currently 9 weeks old.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you! Our preference is a female but I may look into this. Thanks for the recommendation.



rhondas said:


> I don't know anything about Winklemans.
> 
> I would suggest checking out out the litter at Technique's goldens : Technique Golden Retrievers - Waukesha Wisconsin
> 
> The Sire is: Springcreek Everlore All time High (Stoney) and the Dam is Technique's Go For Launch (Brenna). This is an extremely nice litter. Stoney is a CH/MH among other titles and has the perfect golden temperment and is not used very often as stud and Brenna has her UK-C and 2 legs towards JH and has a very nice pedigree, in addition to a perfect golden termperment. All cleareances are available. There are 4 males available and they are currently 9 weeks old.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

What type of Golden are you looking for? 
Wynwood Golden Retrievers in Michigan have two females available but working homes are required.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Boy goldens are wonderful pets!!! They are very loyal and affectionate.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

rhondas said:


> What type of Golden are you looking for?
> Wynwood Golden Retrievers in Michigan have two females available but working homes are required.


 
We are just looking for a family pet and possibly a hunting partner for my husband (though he isn't much a bird hunter so that is doubtful). We want a puppy that can grow with our kids (4 years and 8 months - yes, we are certifiably insane  )


----------

